# Monday Madness:  "Winter Flurry" through 1/3/2016!



## rhonda (Nov 23, 2015)

Posted today on the Monday Madness page: All Resorts!



			
				WM Monday Madness page said:
			
		

> Start Planning!	 Monday Madness Winter Flurry!
> *ALL Resorts, Including Exotics*!*
> 
> Grab your calendar and fill it up with vacations! Head to the beach, golf course, mountains, lakes, theme parks, spas, wineries and more. Take advantage of the 11-month booking window and plan some fun in 2016! The sooner you book, the better the availability, so don't wait! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, January 3rd.
> ...


----------



## presley (Nov 23, 2015)

That's great! Over a month to think and plan.


----------



## LLW (Nov 24, 2015)

I know, credits are sometimes rented by owners at 7 cents now, sans HK, although MM has the 11 months, 7 nights, 6 weeks, and 6 reservations limit. They have done this at yearend for some time now.

There are some great resorts on Inventory Specials now.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 24, 2015)

Yesterday, I used the Winter Flurry special to book a 6-day vacation next summer at WM Wolf Creek, UT.

With the 10,000 credits saved plus a few more, I booked a 13 month ski vacation for Christmas vacation in 2016.

For those who learn how to fully utilize  WorldMark, it just cannot be beat.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## CCR (Dec 1, 2015)

*Confused on booking*

What if I book a Monday Madness deal and pay cash at the $.07 deal.  That includes housekeeping correct?  What is their refund policy on those types of reservations?

Sorry I'm new to Worldmark.


----------



## LLW (Dec 2, 2015)

CCR said:


> What if I book a Monday Madness deal and pay cash at the $.07 deal.  That includes housekeeping correct?



Correct.


> What is their refund policy on those types of reservations?
> 
> Sorry I'm new to Worldmark.



Regular cancelation policy applies. Cancelation before deadline gets full refund, after deadline no refund. Deadlines are:
* 30 days before use if booked 91 days - 13 months in advance
* 10 days before use if booked 15 days - 90 days in advance
* 48 hours before use if booked 48 hours -14 days in advance
* no cancelation if booked within 48 hours

In addition, there are special terms and conditions:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/mondaymadness/mmtc.shtml


----------



## CCR (Dec 2, 2015)

LLW said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> Regular cancelation policy applies. Cancelation before deadline gets full refund, after deadline no refund. Deadlines are:
> ...




Thanks!!!  Looks like a great option for us.


----------

